# Crack Flash Anonymous



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Good morning everyone,

My name is LDubs and I'm a crack flash addict. I check this forum and others multiple times a day. I get extremely anxious if I don't get a crack flash fix. I am somewhat satisfied by "new version coming soon" and "ICS booted on Bionic", but these don't completely feed my addiction.

I need help. My first step toward recovery is admitting I have a problem.

Does anyone want to sponsor me?


----------



## toddybear (Oct 26, 2011)

You can try getting more phones. I have my bionic running th3ory 2.5 ics, 3 fascinates one on omfgb one ed09 gingerbread, one on cyanogen 7. Just downloaded ics for one of them, I also have a DROID x and thunderbolt. DROID x omfgb thunderbolt band. Who is the crack flasher? Hot spot on bionic works great for downloads on the phones. Check crags list you can get phones for cheep or get friends bricked ones and fix them. Good luck


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I would offer to be your sponsor but I'd end up as an enabler. It would be us in a crack house flashing the same things over and over while the other refreshes the forum's. I too am an addict and I need help but I don't want to change.


----------

